# Chelsea goddammit



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

have gone real shit since lampard got injured and its gone downhill since then, i think im gonna have to go to my 2nd fav team arsenal to beat man utd for the title now. i knew ancelotti was a 1 hit wonder mourinho and hiddink were better coaches


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Man City.

The End.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Man City.
> 
> The End.


the only thing i hate more than man utd having success is man city having success, arsenal save us from this manchester nightmare.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Chelsea are just doing shit for no reason but who cares? Their poster boy Terry is shit, overrated like no other and his footballing is horrific. He's good at holding people's shirts, cheating and heading. Decent tackler and horrific organiser and footballer. Its been an insult that he's been considered in the same league as Ferdinand and Vidic and the likes. He's been a big problem in their defence and I'm thrilled. 

Arsenal will lose form, don't worry. City wont even try and compete with top tier teams, they'd rather just let other teams beat one another and hope they cancel eachother out. They don't stand a chance. So the spoils go to the Mighty Red Devils, you know it son.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Man *Untd*.
> 
> The End.


Fixed.


----------

